# Date Verification Please



## 5thlancers (Dec 14, 2011)

Hi all,

This is my first post so please be gentle with me. I have just purchased this watch from ebay My link and I absolutely love it. But what I want to know is the date of the watch, the description said it was 1916 Officers watch but to me it has an art deco look about it "early 20's" so I wondered if someone with an expert eye could tell me a bit more about it (is it 1916 and is it an Officers Watch)

Cheers Kev.


----------



## MerlinShepherd (Sep 18, 2011)

Hi Kev and welcome to the forum. I can't help you with you specific question but I'm sure someone here can. All the best, and that's a beautiful looking watch btw...


----------



## 5thlancers (Dec 14, 2011)

Hi and thanks for your kind words.

Kev.


----------



## trim (Sep 23, 2010)

5thlancers said:


> Hi and thanks for your kind words.
> 
> Kev.


Well, you'll never know for sure as the silver isn't date hallmarked - but, that type of seconds **** is usually associated with later dates. The early centre seconds did without it until the 20s - but there can always be exceptions to such rules, that said, 1916 is a very definite date to list in the auction with no clear evidence. Without a dateable movement serial number or hallmark, I would normally place this watch in the early 1920s. I suspect they picked a date in WWI for no other reason than to get the best return.


----------



## seemore (Oct 25, 2007)

Lovely watch. As has already been said difficult to give an exact date but the case adaption and it being a pin set watch could easily make it 1916.


----------



## 5thlancers (Dec 14, 2011)

Thanks for your help so far guys.

Excuse my ignorance but what is a "Pin Set Watch" and why should that date it to 1916.

Cheers Kev.


----------



## seemore (Oct 25, 2007)

Pin set means you have to push the pin in by the winder to set the time, instead of pulling the winder out as you do on more modern watches.Pin set was used from early watches up to about the 1920,s so your watch could be in the 1900,s to 1920,s very difficult to be more precise than that.


----------



## 5thlancers (Dec 14, 2011)

Thanks for that. much appreciated


----------



## trim (Sep 23, 2010)

I can't believe a watch forum censored an essential watch making word!!

Following should read:



trim said:


> Well, you'll never know for sure as the silver isn't date hallmarked - but, that type of seconds *C-O-C-K* is usually associated with later dates.


Pinset or not, this is still a typically later feature.


----------



## 5thlancers (Dec 14, 2011)

As it appears that the watch date can neither be validated or unvalidated, I'm going to stick with it being 1916 and in that case I am looking to fit the watch with a period (1916) strap, as I would guess the strap on it at the moment is not the original. I would imagine that it is going to be pretty much impossible to get a genuine strap so could someone tell me where I could get a GOOD reproduction from and what type it should be "for an Officer"

Cheers Kev.

P.S. I hope you all get the Watches you want for Christmas.


----------

